

OpenHatch: Browse open source for ways you can contribute (or add your project) - paulproteus
https://openhatch.org/search/

======
paulproteus
(I'm the submitter.)

It turns out there are hundreds of open source projects where the maintainers
mark bugs as good for new contributors. So here you can browse them. The
projects range from well-known like the Python language and Firefox down to
small MediaWiki extensions.

If you're up to your neck in code and would rather write some documentation,
you can try that, too.

Penny for your thoughts.

------
tjarratt
This is really cool, here's hoping people add some more projects. It would be
great to have a place where people can go to find projects and problems to
work for a bit.

I've contributed to a few open source projects before, but the problem is
always with finding a good project, seeing if there are any bugs that are
reproducible and easy enough to fix without knowing the entire architecture
like the back of your hand. Having all that work done and easily searchable is
great.

------
MicahWedemeyer
Neat idea. Does it pull the results automatically, or is someone submitting
these somewhere?

~~~
paulproteus
It is automatic -- it crawls projects' bug trackers. That way, projects can
mark bugs as "good for newcomers" without us forcing them to use new tools.

Having said that, the site does give projects a space to write about ways
people can get involved beyond what's in the bug trackers. You can see at
<https://openhatch.org/+projects/Gally> that a project maintainer requested
something rather unique: a call for videos of people signing individual words
in American Sign Language.

~~~
wlievens
Somewhat tangential: where did you get the idea of using '+' in your URL's? I
haven't seen that before :-)

~~~
drewp
That style is also used on launchpad:

<https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/271706>

I'm not sure where it came from originally.

